# Unhappy types



## Yann (Nov 22, 2009)

Which MBTI types suffer most from unhappiness, depression, lonelines ? Which type you think is most needed to get helped in today's society ? I dont mean this as contest of whoever is most something ... iam just curious about your opinion ... if there are types that are sort of more ok today and then types that have sadly more chances to fail or be unhappy. And so would get more out of any help.


----------



## SuperunknownVortex (Dec 4, 2009)

_Which MBTI types suffer most from unhappiness, depression, lonelines ?_
That would be the NF's.

_Which type you think is most needed to get helped in today's society ? _
That would be the SJ's, but 'they' seem to be more or less skeptical of 'mental health'.

_if there are types that are sort of more ok today and then types that have sadly more chances to fail or be unhappy._
I feel that it is a general trend to be 'unhappy' regardless of your MBTI type. 'Unhappiness' may manifest differently though.


----------



## daedaln (May 24, 2010)

SuperunknownVortex said:


> _Which MBTI types suffer most from unhappiness, depression, lonelines ?_
> That would be the NF's.


Yeah I think I agree with this. I don't really understand the rest of your question though, sorry.


----------



## curious0610 (Jun 27, 2010)

*Which MBTI types suffer most from unhappiness, depression, lonelines ?
*I agree with NF's. I think it's a mixture of when idealism fails, we suffer from those above emotions. Whereas with NT types I know, they tend to theorize and rationalize away but NF types are likely to fall into one of those categories, until they can pull themselves out to make their ideals happen. I would even go so far to say INFJ - I read a lot of articles that talk about the NF idealism versus J drive for pragmatism. Couple that with introvertedness, I say we have it worse. 

*Which type you think is most needed to get helped in today's society ? 
*Um, I would say INFPs and ENTPs, no offense. About my views on ENTPs - ask the ISTJ forum, they'll articulate my thoughts on this better. I also say INFPs, because the _female_ INFPs I have met IRL and online are whiny, clingy, and also have some kind of "victim" complex. It starts bothering me at one point, because it starts becoming all about how they are right. It doesn't bother me if someone vents/rants about how they feel or think about a certain situation, and how they think/feel that in the given circumstances, it was completely OK for them to feel/think this way. It just bothers me a lot when it starts becoming all about how they are right and how they are the victim. I strongly believe that in any relationship or friendship, it takes two for a victim to be a victim, and that includes the victim herself.

And a lot of times, I have seen posts by female INFPs asking how they can change or control how other people think. And a lot of times, I see posts by them wanting to better "understand" people, but they are basically asking how they can control the person to act a certain way towards them. 

*if there are types that are sort of more ok today and then types that have sadly more chances to fail or be unhappy.
*
I'm not sure if I'm understanding the question right, but many ISFJs I have met have been okay in the present, but because they focused only on the present, without logical (T) or foreseeable (N) insight into the future, I have seen the 3 i know end up failing and unhappy in the sense of their failure. Sorry if that doesnt make sense. 

I realize I am overgeneralizing a lot on this post. But I also realize that you guys (INFPs) post a lot of questions asking us to participate in generalizations - even in the INFJ forums, all of the posts by INFPs are always like "why are INFJs" or "why are ISTJs" this way? :bored:


----------



## SuperunknownVortex (Dec 4, 2009)

curious0610 said:


> *Which type you think is most needed to get helped in today's society ?
> *...I also say INFPs, because the _female_ INFPs I have met IRL and online are whiny, clingy, and also have some kind of "victim" complex. It starts bothering me at one point, because it starts becoming all about how they are right. It doesn't bother me if someone vents/rants about how they feel or think about a certain situation, and how they think/feel that in the given circumstances, it was completely OK for them to feel/think this way. It just bothers me a lot when it starts becoming all about how they are right and how they are the victim. I strongly believe that in any relationship or friendship, it takes two for a victim to be a victim, and that includes the victim herself.
> 
> And a lot of times, I have seen posts by female INFPs asking how they can change or control how other people think. And a lot of times, I see posts by them wanting to better "understand" people, but they are basically asking how they can control the person to act a certain way towards them.


I agree with that as well.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

curious0610 said:


> *
> Which type you think is most needed to get helped in today's society ?
> I also say INFPs, because the female INFPs I have met IRL and online are whiny, clingy, and also have some kind of "victim" complex. It starts bothering me at one point, because it starts becoming all about how they are right. It doesn't bother me if someone vents/rants about how they feel or think about a certain situation, and how they think/feel that in the given circumstances, it was completely OK for them to feel/think this way. It just bothers me a lot when it starts becoming all about how they are right and how they are the victim. I strongly believe that in any relationship or friendship, it takes two for a victim to be a victim, and that includes the victim herself.
> 
> ...


*

Someone in my immediate family is INFP and just like this. He's so convinced that he's always "right" that he won't go and see a psychiatrist cause he's convinced nothing's wrong with him, it's everyone else. But he spends most of the time complaining and hating on other people for being inconsiderate and clueless.

Oh the irony.*


----------

